# Low FPS In WoW and idk why



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

I recently bought a new computer here is the link http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5296614&CatId=4928 I did not buy it from td. But I basically bought this computer for playing World of Warcraft Ive played for years on a shitty laptop and i finally wanted to play it at max video settings so i bought this thinking it was the cure but I can not come close to touching full video settings without getting 5-15 fps. Ive looked into my video card thinking that was it and Ive read reviews of people getting 60 fps in wow with full video settings with it(ati radeon hd 4350). Im not much of a computer guy but I want to be able to play WoW with full video settings but idk what to do.


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

From what i can see on that specs page,That system does not have a very good dedicated Graphics card and your trying to run WOW on low end graphics card...which is not good 

Id recommend buying a better dedicated card,You might also need a new power supply too though to cope with the extra power demand.

I cant believe they used a 5,400RPM hard drive in that system....thats slow and could also hold back performance.


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

You need a better GPU, PSU and HDD if you want to do any gaming. the 4350 is the lowest of the low in graphics cards.

The psu is probably struggling to turn your computer on, and a 5,400rpm hard drive is a bottleneck.

sorry to be blunt.

How much you looking to spend on this system?


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks guys and i just want to play the game at full video settings and not have to worry about anything how much you think that will cost me? and recommendations on the hardware i should replace it with would be helpful


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

Well how much are you willing to spend?....and do you intend to play more demanding games than WOW in the future?


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Possibly With  the More demanding games but would $500 be enough? or less would be better seeing as i just got laid off lol


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

mrouech08 said:


> Possibly With  the More demanding games but would $500 be enough? or less would be better seeing as i just got laid off lol



$500 ...i dont think you need that much lol,il reply in a bit with some stuff.

Sorry to hear you got laid off!Not a nice thing at all!!!

EDIT:
Right hows this:

graphics card
*4890 1Gb*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4150438&cm_re=ati_4890-_-14-150-438-_-Product

Or a cheaper alternative is a 5770,but its not as powerfull.

powersuppy...

*OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ700MXSP 700W*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018

and hard drive

*Seagate Barracuda *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=seagate_32mb_cache-_-22-148-433-_-Product

Total =$384.97

Thats quite a boost from what you have now,should be able to play games fine for a few years or so.

also you could use your old drive as storage only for your music,pics whatever...


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you have a preferred website to buy from?


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol glad to hear that. And the laid off life aint to bad only for a month or to kinda like a little break.


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

you okay with newegg? let's start:

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4150464&cm_re=XFX_5770-_-14-150-464-_-Product

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n_digital_caviar_black-_-22-136-320-_-Product

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=thermaltake_600w-_-17-153-077-_-Product

Most likely you will also need a new case because the stock one is slimline and these new parts won't fit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9196&cm_re=storm_scout-_-11-119-196-_-Product

Most likely you'll need a new copy of windows, or you can acquire one by other means... 

This will help you with changing out parts: http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html

This is going to be like a new computer.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd stay away from XFX for the GPU, they are known to have screwed us with their custom PCB with only 1 crossfire connector and 1 less power phase. Other than that, looks nice.


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

No I do not


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> you okay with newegg? let's start:
> 
> GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4150464&cm_re=XFX_5770-_-14-150-464-_-Product
> 
> ...




Hes better getting the 4890,more powerfull and not all that much more.

also he wont need a new copy of windows,he should be able to copy an image from his old hdd to his new one.


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks alot guys this helps ALOT


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone saying your HD is going to bottle neck you in game is lieing don't waste money on another HD, you might just have longer loading times. Once your in game your HD speed doesn't matter, especially with all that extra RAM.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 31, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Everyone saying your HD is going to bottle neck you in game is lieing don't waste money on another HD, you might just have longer loading times.



This is true, however he will notice a HUGE gain in general windows speed/responsiveness going to a 7200rpm drive.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 31, 2010)

Orbitron said:


> This is true, however he will notice a HUGE gain in general windows speed/responsiveness going to a 7200rpm drive.



Eh I doubt it, I run my rig on a 5,900rpm HD and I don't see how it could go any faster.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 31, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Eh I doubt it, I run my rig on a 5,900rpm HD and I don't see how it could go any faster.


Sigh, try a 7200rpm drive and you'll never go back


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Im going to start with these three 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=thermaltake_600w-_-17-153-077-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4150438&cm_re=ati_4890-_-14-150-438-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you trying to upgrade HP for him??? Have you seen what the case looks like inside? Motherboard could be turned which means there is no way of putting big GPU in there.


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

The case I posted wont work?


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's fine, it's early morning, my mistake


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha so those three items should be ok?


----------



## mx344 (Jan 31, 2010)

You could max everything out for under 150 bucks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131178
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136098

Thatll max out WoW no problem, you don't need a new HDD, but yes, you loading time in the game will improve.


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

still need a new case with that set up?


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Everyone saying your HD is going to bottle neck you in game is lieing don't waste money on another HD, *you might just have longer loading times.* Once your in game your HD speed doesn't matter, especially with all that extra RAM.



In other words....a bottleneck ....FAIL!

So were all liars now....nice


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Will I still need a new case?


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Will I still need a new case with these two upgrades

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131178

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702010


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 31, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> In other words....a bottleneck ....FAIL!
> 
> So were all liars now....nice



Epic troll fail.


----------



## Aastii (Jan 31, 2010)

A couple of things:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151092

that is better than any of the PSUs posted so far. More A on the 12V rails and cheaper for what you get and is a very good PSU

and he is playing WoW, he doesn't need to spend money on a 5770 or 4890, I max it out on my 3870 with full AA and everything up and am at constant 60fps. I was in VOA 25 man (25 people in the same place at the same time all casting and doing stuff) and still sit constant 60 fps. My friend has a 9800gt that runs it on full no problems aswell, so you could probably actually go for a 9600gt and still get good fps on max settings.

And I would recomend a new HDD, even if it doesn't improve performance in game, which it won't other than when you enter/leave instances, battlegrounds or go to new areas, it will make the entire system run quicker. If you do get a new hard drive though, don't get the 500GB ones posted, you can keep the 1TB one already in there, you only need a small one to put programs that need the performance, the 1TB one can hold everything else like utilities, music, films, files etc

So, a NEW list:

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151092

Graphics card: Any of these will play it fine on full, depends how much you want to spend:

(lower price = lower performance, the gts 250 is quite a bit better than the 9800gt and just about better than the 2850, but you won't notice the difference in WoW)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500113

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102824

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261057

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

If they don't fit in your case, you don't have to spend silly amounts on a case just because it looks good, you can a get a $40 case and it will hold your components fine and keep them cool enough.

Any mATX or ATX or full tower case will fit all of that in, so if you have problems fitting them in, then just have a look for any of those on newegg or elsewhere


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget he might want to play some more demanding games than wow in the future. hence i recommended a 5770. now that i think about it what about a 5670?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150466&Tpk=xfx 5670

I'm guessing it will still max out WoW.

EDIT: Ignore the reviews... they obviously didn't do something right or got a dud card.


----------



## mrouech08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey thanks alot I love how the price keeps going down


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2010)

mrouech08 said:


> Hey thanks alot I love how the price keeps going down



It does...but dont forget as those prices are going down so is your performance

In all honesty...you could probably max wow on a 250 nvidia.....but like you said you would like to play some more demanding games and you wouldnt want to be dissapointed now would you?

id go for the 5770 or 4890...both are excellent choices.


----------



## Aastii (Jan 31, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Don't forget he might want to play some more demanding games than wow in the future. hence i recommended a 5770. now that i think about it what about a 5670?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150466&Tpk=xfx 5670
> 
> ...



even though it doesn't perform as well as a 4850? The DX11 support is useless because it won't play DX11 games because it is too weak. It is like these morons that put 8500GTs in PCs on ebay and say "DX10 CARD, CAN PLAY THE LATEST GAMES" when anyone that knows the basics of video cards could tell you an 8500gt is a heap of junk for gaming.



Nevakonaza said:


> It does...but dont forget as those prices are going down so is your performance
> 
> In all honesty...you could probably max wow on a 250 nvidia.....but like you said you would like to play some more demanding games and you wouldnt want to be dissapointed now would you?
> 
> id go for the 5770 or 4890...both are excellent choices.



4890 and 5770 are overkill. 4850, 3870, 8800gt, 9600GT, 9600GSO or 9800gt would be fine, theyw ill max out WoW with no problems and play any game out now on medium - max settings and will play any game in the foreseeable future too and will save a hell of alot of money for the initial purchase and then on power consumption


----------



## linkin (Feb 1, 2010)

Aastii said:


> even though it doesn't perform as well as a 4850? The DX11 support is useless because it won't play DX11 games because it is too weak. It is like these morons that put 8500GTs in PCs on ebay and say "DX10 CARD, CAN PLAY THE LATEST GAMES" when anyone that knows the basics of video cards could tell you an 8500gt is a heap of junk for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 4890 and 5770 are overkill. 4850, 3870, 8800gt, 9600GT, 9600GSO or 9800gt would be fine, theyw ill max out WoW with no problems and play any game out now on medium - max settings and will play any game in the foreseeable future too and will save a hell of alot of money for the initial purchase and then on power consumption



You just called the 5770 overkill, and you bash my suggestion on the 5670?   What if WoW gets DX11? I'm just thinking ahead...


----------



## Aastii (Feb 1, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> You just called the 5770 overkill, and you bash my suggestion on the 5670?   What if WoW gets DX11? I'm just thinking ahead...



The 5770 IS overkill, and the 5670 is completely pointless, because as I said, it won't be able to run DX11 game well at all becase it is a low end card. If and when Blizzard implement DX11 into WoW, the 5670 won't be able to run it in DX11, unless at very low settings, and then I imagine it will probably scrape 20-30fps at best. When I was playing WoW on my 8600GT, which is the DX10 equivelant of what the 5670 is (by which I mean the first to support a new DX version), I had it on medium settings at 30fps and that was at DX9. When they did the big graphics update at wotlk I had to have it on medium settings with low shadows at 1280x1024 and was only getting 40fps in normal play, 15 or less in crowded areas like cities. He could alternatively get one of the cards I posted and have it at DX10 and looking and performing a hell of alot better and be cheaper


----------



## Shane (Feb 1, 2010)

Aastii said:


> The 5770 IS overkill, and the 5670 is completely pointless, because as I said, it won't be able to run DX11 game well at all becase it is a low end card. If and when Blizzard implement DX11 into WoW, the 5670 won't be able to run it in DX11, unless at very low settings, and then I imagine it will probably scrape 20-30fps at best. When I was playing WoW on my 8600GT, which is the DX10 equivelant of what the 5670 is, I had it on medium settings at 30fps and that was at DX9. When they did the big graphics update at wotlk I had to have it on medium settings with low shadows at 1280x1024 and was only getting 40fps in normal play, 15 or less in crowded areas like cities. He could alternatively get one of the cards I posted and have it at DX10 and looking and performing a hell of alot better and be cheaper



i do agree with him in a way,5770 is good,But everyone seems to be wanting one so badly because its DX11....by the time games take advantage of DX11 this card wont be able to handle them nicely.

It was like when DX10 came out,i had a 8800GT which of course was DX10...yet you try running an 8800gt with crysis on medium settings DX10 at 1680x1050....your not going to get great framerates at all.

imo the OP is better off getting a High end DX10 card now....i dont think you will see much difference between DX10-DX11.


----------



## mrouech08 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just bought a xfx radeon hd 4850 for 100.69 at the local best buy. Im gonna put it in and if it dosent start i guess ill need a power supply lol


----------



## mrouech08 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok had to buy a power supply lol but now I have the xfx Radeon hd 4850 which i paid 100.69 with tax. The power supply I bought was a rocket fish 550 watt which I paid 42.39 for with tax. Had them both installed in a couple of minutes with some help from a buddy and now im getting 60 fps everywhere exept when i went in  a big city (Dalaran) and im getting 45 fps.  I think I got a good deal. Total: 143.08

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351&Tpk=xfx hd 4850

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketf...pply/9027938.p?id=1218011396273&skuId=9027938

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Aastii (Feb 2, 2010)

there was a reason nobody recomended brands like "rocket fish " and that is because low end PSUs = bad news.

It says 550W, it will probably put out 450 at the most constantly, probably less, and peak at 550W.

It will be made of cheap components that will end up blowing and taking out several components with it, probably your new 4850 . If you are lucky it won't but then you will have learned your lseeon, wasted $42 and have to pay a decent price for a decent PSU, like one of the ones listed.


----------



## mrouech08 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aastii said:


> there was a reason nobody recomended brands like "rocket fish " and that is because low end PSUs = bad news.
> 
> It says 550W, it will probably put out 450 at the most constantly, probably less, and peak at 550W.
> 
> It will be made of cheap components that will end up blowing and taking out several components with it, probably your new 4850 . If you are lucky it won't but then you will have learned your lseeon, wasted $42 and have to pay a decent price for a decent PSU, like one of the ones listed.



thanks for pissin in my wheaties lol


----------



## rawkhead (Feb 9, 2010)

*low fps with WOW as well HD5770*

I just installed a ati HD 5770 and an ultra x4 600 watt powers  supply, also i have 4 gigs ram in my pc. ill past a CPU-Z report as well at the bottom of the post.

At the character select screen i hit as high as 1700 fps, in game i go from 25- 40 in almost all areas on high settings with all shaders, and weather effects off.

My old nvidia 9500 gt ran wow at 60 fps on low but i wanted a card that was capable of running on ultra .  anyway below are some specs on my pc and stuff maybe someone can give me some advice.

CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version			1.53.1

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0
	-- Core 1	
		-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350
	Codename		Brisbane
	Specification		AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350
	Package 		Socket AM2 (940)
	CPUID			F.B.2
	Extended CPUID		F.6B
	Brand ID		3
	Core Stepping		BH-G2
	Technology		65 nm
	Core Speed		2094.8 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	10.5 x 199.5 MHz
	HT Link speed		997.5 MHz
	Stock frequency		2100 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64, AMD-V
	L1 Data cache		2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		2 x 512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	Max FID			10.5x
	Max VID			1.300 V

	K8 Thermal sensor	yes
	K8 Revision ID		6.0
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3





Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			ATI RS690/RS690M rev. 00
Southbridge			ATI SB600 rev. 00
Graphic Interface		PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width		x16
PCI-E Max Link Width		x16
Memory Type			DDR2
Memory Size			4096 MBytes
Channels			Dual
Memory Frequency		299.3 MHz (CPU/7)
CAS# latency (CL)		5.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	5
RAS# Precharge (tRP)		5
Cycle Time (tRAS)		15
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)		21
Command Rate (CR)		2T

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Nanya Technology (7F7F7F0B00000000)
	Size			1024 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
	Part number		NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
	Serial number		A794E810
	Manufacturing date	Week 12/Year 08
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		3.0-3-3-9-12 @ 200 MHz
	JEDEC #2		4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
	JEDEC #3		5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz

DIMM #				2
	SMBus address		0x51
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Nanya Technology (7F7F7F0B00000000)
	Size			1024 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
	Part number		NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
	Serial number		2F84E810
	Manufacturing date	Week 12/Year 08
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		3.0-3-3-9-12 @ 200 MHz
	JEDEC #2		4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
	JEDEC #3		5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz

DIMM #				3
	SMBus address		0x52
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Kingston (7F98000000000000)
	Size			1024 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
	Part number		                  
	Serial number		CBCC8F55
	Manufacturing date	Week 03/Year 09
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		3.0-3-3-9-12 @ 200 MHz
	JEDEC #2		4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
	JEDEC #3		5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz

DIMM #				4
	SMBus address		0x53
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Kingston (7F98000000000000)
	Size			1024 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
	Part number		                  
	Serial number		81CC703D
	Manufacturing date	Week 03/Year 09
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		3.0-3-3-9-12 @ 200 MHz
	JEDEC #2		4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
	JEDEC #3		5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz




Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
	Manuf. API index	0
	Display name		\\.\DISPLAY1
	Name			Radeon HD 5770
	Codename		RV840
	Technology		40 nm
	Memory size		1024 MB
	Memory bus width	128 bits
	GPU ref clock		27000
	PCI device		bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
	Vendor ID		0x1002 (0x1002)
	Model ID		0x68B8 (0x2543)
	Performance Level	0
		Core clock	157.0 MHz
		Memory clock	300.0 MHz


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version			Microsoft Windows Vista (6.0) Home Premium Edition  Service Pack 2 (Build 6002) 
DirectX Version			11.0

ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACPI Tree


----------

